# we are wrong



## flying haggis (19 Jan 2021)

we have been building our workshops the wrong way..........................


----------



## artie (19 Jan 2021)

Nice job, no scaffolding, very low chance of fall type injury. 

But is there more material in the roof?


----------



## Jacob (19 Jan 2021)

Very neat! What a good idea. Much easier doing it at floor level or all the stuff would have had to be lifted by hand from ladders and/or scaffolding.


----------



## Inspector (19 Jan 2021)

Occasionally houses are made here with the roof being built on the ground beside. A crane brought in to lift it and place on top rather than the jacks used there. It is safer especially when it comes to shingling in frosty/snowy weather. 

Pete


----------



## Fitzroy (19 Jan 2021)

One time I’m glad Mike left, he’d be apoplectic!


----------



## Rorschach (19 Jan 2021)

Clever idea, I like that.


----------



## John Brown (19 Jan 2021)

Reminds me of Kipling's well.


----------



## Sachakins (19 Jan 2021)

Seen existing roofs on low garages and sheds lifted using the lifted that are used to raise cars in garages. Never seen it as a design build from scratch before.


----------



## Ttrees (20 Jan 2021)

What a great solution, keep raising it up while the trees grow around it.


----------



## clogs (20 Jan 2021)

not on a windy day tho....lol....
helped a time or two with building the sides of a wooden framed house/w/shop...
a gang would turn up early on a Sunday morning and lift and fit all four outside walls.....
great fun.....
the women would turn up later with the B B Q.....what a great day had by all.....


----------



## JBaz (20 Jan 2021)

With the British weather, building the roof first makes a lot of sense, especially if you want to use exposed structural timbers internally. I remember well the sleepless nights worrying that the rain and wind would damage the glulam beams.

I wonder whether it could be applied to a full 3 bedroom house?


----------



## Droogs (20 Jan 2021)

@JBaz this link show it being used on a full size house


----------



## gregmcateer (20 Jan 2021)

That's excellent.
Be a barsteward if one of the hydraulic pipes failed, though!


----------



## Jameshow (20 Jan 2021)

A local farmer with a tele hander would probably do the same job for much cheaper. 

Cheers James


----------



## clogs (20 Jan 2021)

Droogs,

didn't get the link to the full size house
ta...


----------



## Dr Al (20 Jan 2021)

Smart idea. That's a similar idea to how they build grain silos:


----------



## Droogs (20 Jan 2021)

click on the word this in my post


----------



## TheUnicorn (20 Jan 2021)

I was hoping for something easily done at home, thought it might be levered up on some posts or similar. Definately like the idea of ground level roofing though, ticks all the health and safety boxes


----------



## Cabinetman (20 Jan 2021)

Dr Al, that was fascinating, I watched it because I was about to say how dangerous it was to enter the top of those silos. Just like quicksand stand on the grain and you’re as good as dead. Ian


----------



## JBaz (21 Jan 2021)

Droogs

Nice one. 

How about the second floor though?


----------



## kwigly (21 Jan 2021)

second floor ? Use this method


----------



## Pallet Fancier (26 Jan 2021)

Dr Al said:


> Smart idea. That's a similar idea to how they build grain silos:




Health and Safety, and insurance liability, clearly don't bother these guys! Unless the presenter was talking "nut bags" and instead of just jumping onto the construction crew and "helping out", it was all carefully arranged beforehand.


----------



## DBT85 (29 Jan 2021)

Doing my roof would have been way less terrifying thus way!


----------

